# Litigi



## omicron (22 Ottobre 2022)

Quando litigate con il partner andate a tirare di mezzo cose accadute nel passato remoto e anche persone che non c’entrano nulla con i motivi per i quali state litigando?


----------



## perplesso (22 Ottobre 2022)

stai litigando medianicamente con mio padre?


----------



## omicron (22 Ottobre 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> stai litigando medianicamente con mio padre?


No no
Non sono io che litigo
Fosse per me non si litigherebbe mai

però Questo significa che mettere di mezzo chi non c’entra nulla sia prassi per qualcuno


----------



## perplesso (22 Ottobre 2022)

perchè hai descritto lo schema di una tipica discussione con mio padre e visto che sei stata classificata come strega.....


----------



## omicron (22 Ottobre 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> perchè hai descritto lo schema di una tipica discussione con mio padre e visto che sei stata classificata come strega.....


Ma figurati
Sono più cogliona che lunga
Altro che strega 
Ma tirare in messo altre persone, di preciso, era funzionale a cosa?


----------



## perplesso (22 Ottobre 2022)

a farti sentire in debito perenne


----------



## omicron (22 Ottobre 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> a farti sentire in debito perenne


Ah  ecco
E ci riusciva?


----------



## perplesso (22 Ottobre 2022)

un esempio tipico era un qualcosa che mio padre rimproverava a mia madre risalente al tempo in cui erano fidanzati (ed i miei si sono sposati nel 1960) e di cui mia madre nemmeno si ricordava.   

era uno schema tipico della famiglia di mio padre.   ricordo discussioni tra mio padre e suo fratello o le sue sorelle risalenti al tempo di guerra, quando erano sfollati.

riuscire no.  almeno non con me o mia madre.  che semplicemente dopo un pò lo si mandava a culo


----------



## omicron (22 Ottobre 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> un esempio tipico era un qualcosa che mio padre rimproverava a mia madre risalente al tempo in cui erano fidanzati (ed i miei si sono sposati nel 1960) e di cui mia madre nemmeno si ricordava.
> 
> era uno schema tipico della famiglia di mio padre.   ricordo discussioni tra mio padre e suo fratello o le sue sorelle risalenti al tempo di guerra, quando erano sfollati.
> 
> riuscire no.  almeno non con me o mia madre.  che semplicemente dopo un pò lo si mandava a culo


Ci vuole bella memoria


----------



## perplesso (22 Ottobre 2022)

ed una capacità di portare rancore che va oltre l'immaginazione


----------



## omicron (22 Ottobre 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> ed una capacità di portare rancore che va oltre l'immaginazione


Troppa fatica


----------



## Brunetta (22 Ottobre 2022)

Non litigo.


----------



## omicron (22 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non litigo.


Io molto meno di qualche anno fa 
Ma non vado mai a cercare roba vecchia 
Quando mi sono sentita rinfacciare cose passate mi sono solo arrabbiata di più


----------



## Pincopallino (22 Ottobre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Quando litigate con il partner andate a tirare di mezzo cose accadute nel passato remoto e anche persone che non c’entrano nulla con i motivi per i quali state litigando?


non Litighiamo da tanto. anni credo. Non ricordo nemmeno più quando è stata l’ultima volta. Però quando capitava, ricordo che era lei a litigare con me e non vedendo da parte mia la minima reazione, tirava dentro tutti, e così se ne trovava contro 4, escluso me che nell‘intanto andavo avanti ad imbiancare il garage. Io allora come ora me ne strasbatto di tutto quel che mi accade attorno, ho raggiunto un tale livello di adattamento al sistema che mi sta bene tutto.
o sto accumulando e la cosa è preoccupante, per gli altri, o mi entra tutto da una parte e mi esce dall’altra. boh.


----------



## Nocciola (22 Ottobre 2022)

Se tiro in ballo cose passate è perché non si sono chiuse ed è una cosa che non sopporto


----------



## omicron (22 Ottobre 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Se tiro in ballo cose passate è perché non si sono chiuse ed è una cosa che non sopporto


E tirandole fuori durante un litigio ora le risolvi?


----------



## Nocciola (22 Ottobre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> E tirandole fuori durante un litigio ora le risolvi?


Mi piacerebbe . Ma bisogna esserlo in due a volerlo


----------



## omicron (22 Ottobre 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Mi piacerebbe . Ma bisogna esserlo in due a volerlo


Però non capisco perché se adesso litighiamo per una cosa a che debba servire tirarne fuori una vecchia 
Alla fine non risolvi niente


----------



## Brunetta (22 Ottobre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Però non capisco perché se adesso litighiamo per una cosa a che debba servire tirarne fuori una vecchia
> Alla fine non risolvi niente


Evidentemente la cosa attuale fa riemergere cose che hanno ferito.
Bisognerebbe parlare con calma delle ferite.


----------



## Nocciola (22 Ottobre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Però non capisco perché se adesso litighiamo per una cosa a che debba servire tirarne fuori una vecchia
> Alla fine non risolvi niente


se la tiro fuori è collegata se no non lo faccio


----------



## Nocciola (22 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Evidentemente la cosa attuale fa riemergere cose che hanno ferito.
> Bisognerebbe parlare con calma delle ferite.


Esatto 
È parlare con calma che non sempre riesce


----------



## Brunetta (22 Ottobre 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Esatto
> È parlare con calma che non sempre riesce


Ma le ferite restano lì e vanno in suppurazione proprio perché prima pensiamo che siano troppo dolorose, poi ci convinciamo che sia inutile o che la conseguenza sarebbe... l’amputazione


----------



## CIRCE74 (22 Ottobre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Quando litigate con il partner andate a tirare di mezzo cose accadute nel passato remoto e anche persone che non c’entrano nulla con i motivi per i quali state litigando?


Mai fatto!!!...anche perché mi conosce talmente bene che da come parto sa già dove voglio andare a parare...quindi le cose vecchie me le bloccherebbe subito...devo essere fantasiosa per avere una litigata come si deve


----------



## perplesso (22 Ottobre 2022)

ti stavo aspettando al varco


----------



## omicron (22 Ottobre 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> se la tiro fuori è collegata se no non lo faccio


Ah meno male, almeno quello 




CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Mai fatto!!!...anche perché mi conosce talmente bene che da come parto sa già dove voglio andare a parare...quindi le cose vecchie me le bloccherebbe subito...devo essere fantasiosa per avere una litigata come si deve


Ma più che altro 
Semplicemente non si risolve né una cosa né l’altra 
Anzi
Si rischia che si creino pure problemi in più


----------



## Reginatriste72 (22 Ottobre 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Esatto
> È parlare con calma che non sempre riesce


Noi quando litighiamo lo facciamo sempre per il passato… io ho imparato l’arte di non arrabbiarmi più e di fare quello che mi pare…


----------



## CIRCE74 (22 Ottobre 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Noi quando litighiamo lo facciamo sempre per il passato… io ho imparato l’arte di non arrabbiarmi più e di fare quello che mi pare…


Io ho imparato che ci sono delle cose che semplicemente non possono essere risolte...o ci passiamo veramente sopra e andiamo avanti senza più voltarsi indietro o resteranno sempre a confonderci le idee e farci vivere male... è difficile fare veramente pace con il passato ma dobbiamo cercare di riuscirci per il nostro bene.


----------



## Nono (22 Ottobre 2022)

Per me il passato è  passato.
Se ho deciso di archiviarlo non mi porto appresso il rancore.
E poi non litigo mai.
Al massimo lo fa il partner per tutti e due. 
Ed ogni tanto rivanga episodi passati


----------



## omicron (22 Ottobre 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Per me il passato è  passato.
> Se ho deciso di archiviarlo non mi porto appresso il rancore.
> E poi non litigo mai.
> Al massimo lo fa il partner per tutti e due.
> Ed ogni tanto rivanga episodi passati


Mette di mezzo anche chi non ci entra niente?


----------



## Koala (22 Ottobre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Quando litigate con il partner andate a tirare di mezzo cose accadute nel passato remoto e anche persone che non c’entrano nulla con i motivi per i quali state litigando?


Io no, mio marito solitamente si… solitamente cose che sa che mi feriscono..
Lui tira in ballo mio padre io sua madre..
1-1 palla al centro


----------



## omicron (22 Ottobre 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Io no, mio marito solitamente si… solitamente cose che sa che mi feriscono..
> Lui tira in ballo mio padre io sua madre..
> 1-1 palla al centro


Quindi il litigio non serve poi a trovare una soluzione 
Ma solo a dirsi cattiverie


----------



## Koala (22 Ottobre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Quindi il litigio non serve poi a trovare una soluzione
> Ma solo a dirsi cattiverie


non sono abituata a ferire volutamente le persone… se lui mi dice “tuo padre……” io rispondo “tua madre……” ma se lui mi dice qualcosa di brutto che sa molto bene che mi ferisce, io taccio, ma non per paura solo perché, come dicevo sopra, non mi piace ferire le persone… prima ci restavo male, piangevo ora non più


----------



## omicron (23 Ottobre 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> non sono abituata a ferire volutamente le persone… se lui mi dice “tuo padre……” io rispondo “tua madre……” ma se lui mi dice qualcosa di brutto che sa molto bene che mi ferisce, io taccio, ma non per paura solo perché, come dicevo sopra, non mi piace ferire le persone… prima ci restavo male, piangevo ora non più


Però quando si litiga per un motivo, qualunque esso sia, andare a cercare chi non c’entra nulla a che serve? Quando lui ti ferisce il motivo del litigio resta lì, non viene risolto, anzi, in questo modo vi allontanate 
Dico a te ma dico in generale 
Alla fine che si discute a fare se tanto poi non serve a trovare un punto d’incontro?


----------



## Brunetta (23 Ottobre 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> non sono abituata a ferire volutamente le persone… se lui mi dice “tuo padre……” io rispondo “tua madre……” ma se lui mi dice qualcosa di brutto che sa molto bene che mi ferisce, io taccio, ma non per paura solo perché, come dicevo sopra, non mi piace ferire le persone… prima ci restavo male, piangevo ora non più


I litigi sono momenti in cui il controllo è ridotto al punto che a volte si vive una esperienza dissociativa in cui ci si sente parlare e urlare, mentre la parte razionale è stupita e distaccata da ciò che sta succedendo 
Credo che almeno una volta sia successo a tutti.
È per questo che viene accettato il concetto di “raptus”.
Il ridotto controllo fa uscire contenuti subcoscienti.
In un momento successivo, fuori da quella emotività, si può cercare di capirci qualcosa.


----------



## danny (23 Ottobre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Quando litigate con il partner andate a tirare di mezzo cose accadute nel passato remoto e anche persone che non c’entrano nulla con i motivi per i quali state litigando?


Boh, è da un po' che non litigo, ma difficilmente tiro in ballo il passato.


----------



## Skorpio (23 Ottobre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Quando litigate con il partner andate a tirare di mezzo cose accadute nel passato remoto e anche persone che non c’entrano nulla con i motivi per i quali state litigando?


No, si cerca di stare sull'argomento oggetto della lite.
Ma succede,  ed euna cosa francamente molto brutta secondo me, quella di tirare fuori dal proprio zainetto personale della merda confezionata e conservata dal passato.


----------



## Ulisse (23 Ottobre 2022)

mi avete fatto venire voglia con tutti questi suggerimenti.
Vado a litigare con mia moglie


----------



## omicron (23 Ottobre 2022)

Skorpio ha detto:


> No, si cerca di stare sull'argomento oggetto della lite.
> Ma succede,  ed euna cosa francamente molto brutta secondo me, quella di tirare fuori dal proprio zainetto personale della merda confezionata e conservata dal passato.


Concordo
Specie se poi si va a mettere di mezzo persone che non c’entrano niente 




Ulisse ha detto:


> mi avete fatto venire voglia con tutti questi suggerimenti.
> Vado a litigare con mia moglie


Solo se vai a rivangare roba di 10 anni fa


----------



## Ulisse (23 Ottobre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Solo se vai a rivangare roba di 10 anni fa


Non mi ricordo cosa ho mangiato ieri sera...figurati cose vecchi di decenni.
Nelle liti coniugali parto sempre svantaggiato per ridotta artiglieria


----------



## Brunetta (23 Ottobre 2022)

Qualcuno, litigando, o, almeno dopo, è riuscito ad arrivare alla vera ragione del litigio, al senso di disvalore che una situazione gli ha suscitato?


----------



## perplesso (23 Ottobre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Concordo
> Specie se poi si va a mettere di mezzo persone che non c’entrano niente
> 
> 
> ...


dilettante.   minimo dev'essere di 30


----------



## CIRCE74 (23 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Qualcuno, litigando, o, almeno dopo, è riuscito ad arrivare alla vera ragione del litigio, al senso di disvalore che una situazione gli ha suscitato?


Certo che si... altrimenti che litigo a fare???


----------



## omicron (23 Ottobre 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> dilettante.   minimo dev'essere di 30


E quanto sei vecchio?


----------



## omicron (23 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Qualcuno, litigando, o, almeno dopo, è riuscito ad arrivare alla vera ragione del litigio, al senso di disvalore che una situazione gli ha suscitato?


La ragione del litigio con me è chiara
Te la rinfaccio ogni volta che cerchi di cambiare discorso


----------



## bravagiulia75 (23 Ottobre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> E quanto sei vecchio?


È vecchissimo 
Io credevo avesse la mia età...mai sa che si avvicina ai 60...
Adesso mi banna...


----------



## perplesso (23 Ottobre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> E quanto sei vecchio?


parecchio


----------



## omicron (23 Ottobre 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> parecchio


Io no
Poi io non rivango (anche perché ho una memoria di merda anche se qualcuno sostiene che io sia perfetta), ma sto con mio marito da quasi 14 anni
Farei fatica a rivangare con lui cose fatte all’epoca della prima comunione


----------



## Nocciola (23 Ottobre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Certo che si... altrimenti che litigo a fare???


Esatto


----------



## Actorus (23 Ottobre 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> un esempio tipico era un qualcosa che mio padre rimproverava a mia madre risalente al tempo in cui erano fidanzati (ed i miei si sono sposati nel 1960) e di cui mia madre nemmeno si ricordava.
> 
> era uno schema tipico della famiglia di mio padre.   ricordo discussioni tra mio padre e suo fratello o le sue sorelle risalenti al tempo di guerra, quando erano sfollati.
> 
> riuscire no.  almeno non con me o mia madre.  che semplicemente dopo un pò lo si mandava a culo


Questo mi meraviglia, di solito son le donne che in un litigio  tirano fuori il registratore di cassa e fanno l'elenco di cose accadute 20 anni prima.


----------



## perplesso (23 Ottobre 2022)

anche il fratello e le sorelle di mio padre erano così.   na roba di famiglia


----------



## omicron (23 Ottobre 2022)

Actorus ha detto:


> Questo mi meraviglia, di solito son le donne che in un litigio  tirano fuori il registratore di cassa e fanno l'elenco di cose accadute 20 anni prima.


Ma infatti in questo caso è stata una donna a tirar fuori roba vecchia
Ma a quanto pare è una cosa unisex


----------



## Actorus (23 Ottobre 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> anche il fratello e le sorelle di mio padre erano così.   na roba di famiglia


DNA


----------



## Andromeda4 (24 Ottobre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Quando litigate con il partner andate a tirare di mezzo cose accadute nel passato remoto e anche persone che non c’entrano nulla con i motivi per i quali state litigando?


A volte sì. Lo so si dovrebbe limitare/contestualizzare/non dare colpi bassi ecc ecc. Ma purtroppo si chiamano liti, non sedute di coppia.


----------



## ivanl (24 Ottobre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Quando litigate con il partner andate a tirare di mezzo cose accadute nel passato remoto e anche persone che non c’entrano nulla con i motivi per i quali state litigando?


Io mai; mia moglie inizia dal 1989 in poi, in genere


----------



## Ginevra65 (24 Ottobre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Quando litigate con il partner andate a tirare di mezzo cose accadute nel passato remoto e anche persone che non c’entrano nulla con i motivi per i quali state litigando?


io no perchè non mi ricordo proprio. Tranne che per una cosa che gliela meno da appena sposati perchè non mi è andata proprio giù.
E la risposta la sò, ormai è accaduto e purtroppo non si può porre rimedio.
Comunque ogni tot lo tiro fuori, a distanza di 30 anni, così non se lo dimentica. Non proprio nelle liti, ma durante discussioni.


----------



## omicron (24 Ottobre 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> A volte sì. Lo so si dovrebbe limitare/contestualizzare/non dare colpi bassi ecc ecc. Ma purtroppo si chiamano liti, non sedute di coppia.


ma cos'è che ti fa tornare alla mente qualcosa che, effettivamente, con quel litigio non c'entra nulla?



ivanl ha detto:


> Io mai; mia moglie inizia dal 1989 in poi, in genere


che memoria 



Ginevra65 ha detto:


> io no perchè non mi ricordo proprio. Tranne che per una cosa che gliela meno da appena sposati perchè non mi è andata proprio giù.
> E la risposta la sò, ormai è accaduto e purtroppo non si può porre rimedio.
> Comunque ogni tot lo tiro fuori, a distanza di 30 anni, così non se lo dimentica. Non proprio nelle liti, ma durante discussioni.


ma appunto qualcosa che è successa tra di voi, non qualcosa e qualcuno che non c'entrano nulla


----------



## Ulisse (24 Ottobre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Comunque ogni tot lo tiro fuori,


----------



## Ginevra65 (24 Ottobre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ma appunto qualcosa che è successa tra di voi, non qualcosa e qualcuno che non c'entrano nulla


no accusare qualcuno no. Il problema è nostro, a parte che mi sento dire sempre che sono come mio padre, e meno male perchè se fossi stata come mia madre chissà cosa sarebbe venuto fuori. Ma alla fine se mi ha scelto è stato proprio per quella parte del mio carattere,spero, che in alcuni frangenti diventa molto scomodo


----------



## Ginevra65 (24 Ottobre 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


>


si si proprio così


----------



## ivanl (24 Ottobre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ma appunto qualcosa che è successa tra di voi, non qualcosa e qualcuno che non c'entrano nulla


in genere la frase è "tutta colpa di (insulto variabile) tua madre che non ha saputo educarti"


----------



## omicron (24 Ottobre 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> in genere la frase è "tutta colpa di (insulto variabile) tua madre che non ha saputo educarti"


no no ma io parlo proprio di gente esterna


----------



## Ulisse (24 Ottobre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> mi sento dire sempre che sono come mio padre


mia moglie invece dice sempre: magari fossi come tuo padre.
Avendolo conosciuto e frequentato per lungo tempo, ne ha sempre apprezzato l'incredibile pacatezza, disponibilità ed accondiscendenza.
Per lei grandissimi pregi....per me più una intelligente scelta strategica di non belligeranza di fronte ad un maresciallo di ferro come mia madre.

Se non puoi sconfiggere il tuo nemico, fattelo amico.


----------



## omicron (24 Ottobre 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> mia moglie invece dice sempre: magari fossi come tuo padre.
> Avendolo conosciuto e frequentato per lungo tempo, ne ha sempre apprezzato l'incredibile pacatezza, disponibilità ed accondiscendenza.
> Per lei grandissimi pregi....per me più una intelligente scelta strategica di non belligeranza di fronte ad un maresciallo di ferro come mia madre.
> 
> Se non puoi sconfiggere il tuo nemico, fattelo amico.


se non sei pacato e accondiscendente non è che ce la fai a fingere eh, io sbroccherei


----------



## Ulisse (24 Ottobre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> se non sei pacato e accondiscendente non è che ce la fai a fingere eh, io sbroccherei


pensi troppo bianco o nero 
caratterialmente è ovvio che nonpuoi rivoltare come un calzino una persona
di base c'era questa un minimo di predisposizione.
ma gli elementi a contorno hanno avuto un grosso peso nel consolidare certi modi di porsi


----------



## omicron (24 Ottobre 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> pensi troppo bianco o nero
> caratterialmente è ovvio che nonpuoi rivoltare come un calzino una persona
> di base c'era questa un minimo di predisposizione.
> ma gli elementi a contorno hanno avuto un grosso peso nel consolidare certi modi di porsi


appunto, devi esserlo di tuo, altrimenti non potresti fingere tutto il giorno tutti i giorni


----------



## Andromeda4 (24 Ottobre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ma cos'è che ti fa tornare alla mente qualcosa che, effettivamente, con quel litigio non c'entra nulla?


Forse qualcosa di quel comportamento che in quel momento mi fa arrabbiare, mi riporta indietro nel tempo. Un atteggiamento che lui non modifica e che io non sopporto, per dire. E mi tornano in mente episodi simili e parte l'immancabile "perché tu, quel giorno, quel mese, quell'anno..."


----------



## omicron (24 Ottobre 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Forse qualcosa di quel comportamento che in quel momento mi fa arrabbiare, mi riporta indietro nel tempo. Un atteggiamento che lui non modifica e che io non sopporto, per dire. E mi tornano in mente episodi simili e parte l'immancabile "perché tu, quel giorno, quel mese, quell'anno..."


Mammamia donne come siete complicate


----------



## Ginevra65 (24 Ottobre 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> mia moglie invece dice sempre: magari fossi come tuo padre.
> Avendolo conosciuto e frequentato per lungo tempo, ne ha sempre apprezzato l'incredibile pacatezza, disponibilità ed accondiscendenza.
> Per lei grandissimi pregi....per me più una intelligente scelta strategica di non belligeranza di fronte ad un maresciallo di ferro come mia madre.
> 
> Se non puoi sconfiggere il tuo nemico, fattelo amico.


Anche io credo sia stata una scelta tattica, che tu non intendi fare però con tua moglie, presumo non la reputi dello stesso valore di tua mamma o tu sei proprio diverso da tuo padre.
Io quando mi impunto non mi smuovo da li sono come mio padre, tendo a decidere se vedo temporeggiare. E se ritengo una scelta giusta neanche chiedo. Conclusione so tutto io.
Di fatto se non agisco così, mi sento dire te lo avevo detto.
E allora che facciamo?

Ulisse hai smesso di vagare per mari?


----------



## omicron (24 Ottobre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Anche io credo sia stata una scelta tattica, che tu non intendi fare però con tua moglie, presumo non la reputi dello stesso valore di tua mamma o tu sei proprio diverso da tuo padre.
> Io quando mi impunto non mi smuovo da li sono come mio padre, tendo a decidere se vedo temporeggiare. E se ritengo una scelta giusta neanche chiedo. Conclusione so tutto io.
> Di fatto se non agisco così, mi sento dire te lo avevo detto.
> E allora che facciamo?
> ...


ma scusa, che valore si da ad una donna quando le si dice sempre di sì? che è la regina? in una coppia le cose mediamente si decidono in due o almeno se ne parla, non che io comando e tu obbedisci, che sono la tua padrona? a me non piacerebbe un marito "obbediente" piuttosto mi prendo un cane


----------



## Brunetta (24 Ottobre 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> mia moglie invece dice sempre: magari fossi come tuo padre.
> Avendolo conosciuto e frequentato per lungo tempo, ne ha sempre apprezzato l'incredibile pacatezza, disponibilità ed accondiscendenza.
> Per lei grandissimi pregi....per me più una intelligente scelta strategica di non belligeranza di fronte ad un maresciallo di ferro come mia madre.
> 
> Se non puoi sconfiggere il tuo nemico, fattelo amico.


Invece tu sei maresciallo?


----------



## Andromeda4 (24 Ottobre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Mammamia donne come siete complicate


E io ho anche un'ottima memoria...


----------



## omicron (24 Ottobre 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> E io ho anche un'ottima memoria...


no io no    sono una rincoglionita


----------



## Ulisse (24 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Invece tu sei maresciallo?


dipende dal contesto
spazio da appuntato scelto a dittatore


----------



## Ulisse (24 Ottobre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> presumo non la reputi dello stesso valore di tua mamma o tu sei proprio diverso da tuo padre.


entrambe 



Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Io quando mi impunto non mi smuovo da li sono come mio padre, tendo a decidere se vedo temporeggiare. E se ritengo una scelta giusta neanche chiedo. Conclusione so tutto io.


anche io sono così.
Il veder tentennare mi spinge a scavalcare.
Ma non amo farlo
Sia per l'immagine prevaricatrice che si fornisce e sia, egoisticamente, per il dispendio di energie e tempo che richiede.
E tanto più riconosco alla persona questo indecisionismo e tanto più velocemente lo faccio.
con alcuni (pochi) sono arrivato a portargli la decisione confezionata direttamente.



Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Ulisse hai smesso di vagare per mari?


Sono in cerca di un porto sicuro dove approdare 
Navigare è bello ma anche un periodo in darsena ha i suoi vantaggi


----------



## Brunetta (24 Ottobre 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> dipende dal contesto
> spazio da appuntato scelto a dittatore


Quindi hai scelto il modello di tua madre e disprezzi la ferma mitezza di tuo padre. Che ne dici degli aggettivi che ho usato?


----------



## Brunetta (24 Ottobre 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> entrambe
> 
> 
> anche io sono così.
> ...


L’incertezza ti destabilizza?


----------



## Ginevra65 (24 Ottobre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ma scusa, che valore si da ad una donna quando le si dice sempre di sì? che è la regina? in una coppia le cose mediamente si decidono in due o almeno se ne parla, non che io comando e tu obbedisci, che sono la tua padrona? a me non piacerebbe un marito "obbediente" piuttosto mi prendo un cane


Se una moglie si vide come l'antico prototipo di moglie. Lei a casa ad accudire la famiglia, lui a lavorare. 
Di conseguenza tutta la gestione della casa era indiscutibilmente della donna. 
Oggi difatti tutti hanno il cane ma non un compagno.


----------



## Ginevra65 (24 Ottobre 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> Sono in cerca di un porto sicuro dove approdare
> Navigare è bello ma anche un periodo in darsena ha i suoi vantaggi


Cerca cerca magari lo trovi, non fare troppo lo schizzinoso


----------



## omicron (24 Ottobre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Se una moglie si vide come l'antico prototipo di moglie. Lei a casa ad accudire la famiglia, lui a lavorare.
> Di conseguenza tutta la gestione della casa era indiscutibilmente della donna.
> Oggi difatti tutti hanno il cane ma non un compagno.


una volta i ruoli erano quelli ora non lo sono più, le donne lavorano, possono essere indipendenti dal marito, non devono più sposarsi per forza e per forza avere figli
anche io, dovessi scegliere, preferirei il  cane ad un uomo che dice solo di sì e magari pensa di relegarmi ad un ruolo che non mi si confà


----------



## Ulisse (24 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quindi hai scelto il modello di tua madre e disprezzi la ferma mitezza di tuo padre. Che ne dici degli aggettivi che ho usato?


ammetto che la mia risposta "entrambe" era sia provocatoria che pigra ..ci sarebbe da spenderci molte più parole ma ritengo la cosa abbastanza privata e non mi va ...niente di personale verso te 

gli aggettivi usati, non mi piacciono perchè non in sintonia con quello che penso.
ma sono stato sintetico e poco dettagliato quindi ho ricevuto una risposta in linea...


----------



## Brunetta (24 Ottobre 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> ammetto che la mia risposta "entrambe" era sia provocatoria che pigra ..ci sarebbe da spenderci molte più parole ma *ritengo la cosa abbastanza privata e non mi va* ...niente di personale verso te
> 
> gli aggettivi usati, non mi piacciono perchè non in sintonia con quello che penso.
> ma sono stato sintetico e poco dettagliato quindi ho ricevuto una risposta in linea...


Figurati, io sono altrettanto o più riservata.
Sono intervenuta perché ne hai parlato.


----------



## Ulisse (24 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Figurati, io sono altrettanto o più riservata.
> Sono intervenuta perché ne hai parlato.


ripeto, assoutamente niente nei tuoi confronti.
Solo consapevolezza che in assenza voluta di dettagli o chiarimenti la risposta che si riceve non potrà essere diversa...


----------



## Ulisse (24 Ottobre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Cerca cerca magari lo trovi, non fare troppo lo schizzinoso


non focalizzerei sulla ricercatezza e selettività della domanda ma piuttosto sulla penuria qualitativa nell'offerta.


----------



## Ginevra65 (24 Ottobre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> una volta i ruoli erano quelli ora non lo sono più, le donne lavorano, possono essere indipendenti dal marito, non devono più sposarsi per forza e per forza avere figli
> anche io, dovessi scegliere, preferirei il  cane ad un uomo che dice solo di sì e magari pensa di relegarmi ad un ruolo che non mi si confà


Guarda che anche oggi ci sono donne che non vogliono lavorare ma, fare figli. 
Oggi meno rispetto una volta, ma ce ne sono. 
Tutto è legato al desiderio di indipendenza, non a caso oggi è stato molto messo da parte l'istituzione della famiglia. 
Che poi si sceglie di avere il cane proprio per non dover avere alcun confronto con un alt essere umano


----------



## Ginevra65 (24 Ottobre 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> non focalizzerei sulla ricercatezza e selettività della domanda ma piuttosto sulla penuria qualitativa nell'offerta.


Un porticciolo, mica vorrai un porto tipo Genova


----------



## omicron (24 Ottobre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Guarda che anche oggi ci sono donne che non vogliono lavorare ma, fare figli.
> Oggi meno rispetto una volta, ma ce ne sono.
> Tutto è legato al desiderio di indipendenza, non a caso oggi è stato molto messo da parte l'istituzione della famiglia.
> Che poi si sceglie di avere il cane proprio per non dover avere alcun confronto con un alt essere umano


quelle che conosco io che hanno tanti figli, lavorano pure (e non so come cazzo fanno) quelle che vogliono fare le mamme di figli ne hanno al massimo 2    diciamo che a me qualche volta sembra più volersi far mantenere, ma magari sbaglio
e cmq il cane impegna eh, molti non hanno neanche quello perchè lo devono portare a spasso
ma non è indipendenza questa, è egoismo, il che vuol dire che fanno bene a restare da soli


----------



## Brunetta (24 Ottobre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Guarda che anche oggi ci sono donne che non vogliono lavorare ma, fare figli.
> Oggi meno rispetto una volta, ma ce ne sono.
> Tutto è legato al desiderio di indipendenza, non a caso oggi è stato molto messo da parte l'istituzione della famiglia.
> Che poi si sceglie di avere il cane proprio per non dover avere alcun confronto con un alt essere umano


----------



## Ginevra65 (24 Ottobre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> quelle che conosco io che hanno tanti figli, lavorano pure (e non so come cazzo fanno) quelle che vogliono fare le mamme di figli ne hanno al massimo 2    diciamo che a me qualche volta sembra più volersi far mantenere, ma magari sbaglio
> e cmq il cane impegna eh, molti non hanno neanche quello perchè lo devono portare a spasso
> ma non è indipendenza questa, è egoismo, il che vuol dire che fanno bene a restare da soli


Non è egoismo è una valutazione di cosa si è disposti a sostenere. 
Anche io conosco famiglie numerose con genitori che lavorano e scambiano i figli maggiore come genitore surrogato. 
E no in quel caso è veramente egoismo


----------



## Ulisse (24 Ottobre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Un porticciolo, mica vorrai un porto tipo Genova


ma certo.
pure perchè la barca che ci deve entrare non è chissà quanto grande eh


----------



## Ginevra65 (24 Ottobre 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> ma certo.
> pure perchè la barca che ci deve entrare non è chissà quanto grande eh


Una canoa, insomma


----------



## Ulisse (24 Ottobre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Una canoa, insomma


ma anche meno


----------



## Ginevra65 (24 Ottobre 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> ma anche meno


Un canottino?


----------



## CIRCE74 (24 Ottobre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Un canottino?


Sai che mi è venuto in mente? Presente quei pinguini che galleggiano e stanno sempre in piedi...passa il venditore ambulante con tutta questa fila di pinguini dietro...@ulisse ci siamo vicine?


----------



## Ginevra65 (24 Ottobre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Sai che mi è venuto in mente? Presente quei pinguini che galleggiano e stanno sempre in piedi...passa il venditore ambulante con tutta questa fila di pinguini dietro...@ulisse ci siamo vicine?


Non saprei se lui vuole essere paragonato, ad un gonfiabile, che dici @Ulisse


----------



## CIRCE74 (24 Ottobre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Non saprei se lui vuole essere paragonato, ad un gonfiabile, che dici @Ulisse


Però sono carini e coccolosi


----------



## ologramma (25 Ottobre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Sai che mi è venuto in mente? Presente quei pinguini che galleggiano e stanno sempre in piedi...passa il venditore ambulante con tutta questa fila di pinguini dietro...@ulisse ci siamo vicine?


Mi fai ricordare le parole di una vecchia canzone  diceva : stesso mare stessa spiaggia.
Lo dico perché anche dove ero io passava un ambulante con la fila di pinguini e mio nipote rimase incantato  come pure quello con una fila incredibile di aquiloni.


----------



## CIRCE74 (25 Ottobre 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> Mi fai ricordare le parole di una vecchia canzone  diceva : stesso mare stessa spiaggia.
> Lo dico perché anche dove ero io passava un ambulante con la fila di pinguini e mio nipote rimase incantato  come pure quello con una fila incredibile di aquiloni.


Non è che andiamo alla stessa spiaggia????....quanti pinguini comprati da mio babbo per le mie bimbe...appena si foravano partiva e ne comprava uno nuovo...


----------



## ologramma (25 Ottobre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Non è che andiamo alla stessa spiaggia????....quanti pinguini comprati da mio babbo per le mie bimbe...appena si foravano partiva e ne comprava uno nuovo...


L'aquilone comperato ,ma a casa, il pinguino ce l'ha a casa  quindi no , ora cerca le figurine dei Pokémon.


----------



## CIRCE74 (25 Ottobre 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> L'aquilone comperato ,ma a casa, il pinguino ce l'ha a casa  quindi no , ora cerca le figurine dei Pokémon.


Nonno Olo


----------



## ologramma (25 Ottobre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Nonno Olo


Qualcuno lo deve pur fare


----------



## danny (25 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


>


Cremonini ha una marcia in più,  sempre.
Anche gli arrangiamenti dei suoi pezzi, sempre degni di nota


----------



## Ulisse (25 Ottobre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Non saprei se lui vuole essere paragonato, ad un gonfiabile, che dici @Ulisse


paragonato ad un gonfiabile non mi era mai capitato.
e non mi piacerebbe


----------



## Ginevra65 (25 Ottobre 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> paragonato ad un gonfiabile non mi era mai capitato.
> e non mi piacerebbe


Niente gonfiabile, se lo dici tu, che non ti piacciono i "gonfiabili" Ci credo


----------



## Ulisse (25 Ottobre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Sai che mi è venuto in mente? Presente quei pinguini che galleggiano e stanno sempre in piedi...passa il venditore ambulante con tutta questa fila di pinguini dietro...@ulisse ci siamo vicine?


proprio tu...
da te proprio...
dopo quello che c'è stato


----------



## Ulisse (25 Ottobre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Un canottino?


..si
fermiamoci al canottino senza rovinarci ulteriormente la piazza


----------



## Ginevra65 (25 Ottobre 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> ..si
> fermiamoci al canottino senza rovinarci ulteriormente la piazza


Si sarà meglio non andare troppo al ribasso


----------



## CIRCE74 (25 Ottobre 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> proprio tu...
> da te proprio...
> dopo quello che c'è stato


Ma dopo ho anche scritto che i pinguini sono carini e coccolosi


----------



## Ulisse (25 Ottobre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Ma dopo ho anche scritto che i pinguini sono carini e coccolosi


dire ad un uomo di mare che è carino e coccoloso non è il massimo....



Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Si sarà meglio non andare troppo al ribasso


volare basso va bene...ma senza schiantarsi al suolo eh...


----------



## CIRCE74 (25 Ottobre 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> dire ad un uomo di mare che è carino e coccoloso non è il massimo....
> 
> 
> volare basso va bene...ma senza schiantarsi al suolo eh...


E vabbè....giusto per farti contento....sei un maschione!!!!....che sei carino e coccoloso me lo terrò per me


----------



## Ulisse (26 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> L’incertezza ti destabilizza?


No. 
non mi destabilizza.
Ma se vedo temporeggiare su un obiettivo comune, se percepisco questo comportamento come un impedimento che può impattarmi in un qualche modo, semplicemente scavalco se mi è possibile.


----------



## Ulisse (26 Ottobre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> E vabbè....giusto per farti contento....sei un maschione!!!!....che sei carino e coccoloso me lo terrò per me


in pvt tutto è concesso.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Ottobre 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> No.
> non mi destabilizza.
> Ma se vedo temporeggiare su un obiettivo comune, se percepisco questo comportamento come un impedimento che può impattarmi in un qualche modo, semplicemente scavalco se mi è possibile.


Appunto


----------

